# Possible Hashimotos, Advice until I see endo?



## MikeQ (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I have been suffering with many of the common symptoms of Hashis, and some not so common symptoms for quite some time.

I'm 27 years old and male.

I was working at a warehouse for quite some time, and starting having severe ear pain to the point that I had to leave that job because of it. My family doctor couldn't figure it out and sent me to an ear nose and throat. He ran all sorts of tests and couldnt figure it out, so he ran bloodwork to check on my thyroid. I was told that my TPA and TG antibodies were elevated.

Move forward a month or so from losing my job and I start having severe back pain, and muscle weakness. Again the doctor can't seem to figure out whats going on, xrays come back perfectly normal. So they send me to physical therapy. At this point my back is better for the most part, and the ear pain seems to come and go at completely random times.

My family doctor ran a full thyroid panel recently and the results are as follows.

TSH 1.85 Range 0.5 - 6.00 uIU/ML

T3 1.1 Range 0.7 - 1.7 ng/ml

T4 6.7 Range 4.0 - 11.0 ug/dl

Thyroglobulin Antibodies 16 Range < or = 1 iu/ml

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 216 Range < 9 iu/ml

I believe T3 and T4 are total and not free, I guess the free tests are more expensive and my insurance was throwing a fit.

The other symptoms that I have been having are my hands feet and groin very cold very frequently. My anxiety has been through the roof lately. I was having frequent urination for a while. Got checked for a uti, and it came back negative. The doc believes that it was caused by my anxiety. I'm often very tired most of the day. I seem to be having a lot of brain fog as well. Most of the time I have a low body temp around 97-97.5 with occasion fevers of 99-100.

I'm probably forgetting quite a lot of things. Hooray for the brain fog hah.

For a while I was taking kelp supplements as well as tyrozine and It seemed to be helping, but then I read that kelp can cause problems with Hashis so I stopped taking it.

I'm going to see an Endo on the 11th of april. Until then, is there anything I can do to try and control this? This is the worst I have felt in years.

Thanks in advanced....Mike

Edit:

A few symptoms I forgot to mention are that from the time I left work, up until about 2 weeks ago, so over the course of 2.5 months, I went from 147 pounds down to 124. However, now I cant stop eating and seem to be putting it back on.

Also I have been having very bad dry skin. mostly on the hands, arms, legs, and my gentlemans region.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Thyroglobulin Antibodies 16 Range < or = 1 iu/ml


With these antibodies present your ENT should order an ultrasound of your thyroid to see if you have any abnormal nodules.


----------

